# Perch Ice Fishing - Catching Bottom Huggers



## Matt_Wheeler (Mar 13, 2010)

It is true that the nature of the perch is to remain close to the floor, but this is not always the case. I feel that by limiting the presentation to the bottom few feet you might miss out on some aggressive fish much higher. I've found this to be the case many times, especially on the sizeable walleye factories of the Midwest. In the latter half of ice season jumbo perch can be found roaming structural transition areas with schools of tullibee. My personal theory is that these perch are able to lessen predation by hanging with the more desirable ciscoes. Perhaps the connection has to do with food instead. Regardless of why these piggie perch are so far from their traditional haunts on the bottom the opportunities they create when suspended should not be overlooked.


----------

